# Winterizing



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I have heard people mention "Winterizing" the trailer. I am assuming that it is getting the trailer prep'd for Winter (smart aren't I?







) but am wondering is there is a checklist or some kind of helpful guide some where that can tell me what we need to do. And yes, I have done a search and could not find info.

Also being in the the Pacific Northwest, where there's not a whole lot of snow and where people start driving at 15 mph when the word "snow" is brought up (and its NOT snowing...) do we still need to do this Winterization thing? I'm assuming so...?

This may sound basic, but this is our first winter with a trailer.

Thanks!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes you need to winterize if you expect the temp to fall below freezing or expect to leave the TT unused for a long period...like winter!

The best checklist is in your owners manual but if you can't find it, do a search on the word winterize and other threads will come up that discuss this topic in depth. Good luck...I have at least two months before we shut down for winter!!

Steve


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

(I have at least two months before we shut down for winter!!)

I'M JEALOUS, JEALOUS!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ren...
Go to the OUTBACKERS FAQ on the main forum page. About half way down is a question on winterizing with a couple links. The online owners manual tells you how, but the link gives you some basic pictures.

If you still have some specific questions, let them fly! Winters don't get much colder than where I live!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I take the "cheaters" way out. I pay my dealer $59.99 to winterize it. This also includes the summerizing. The way I look at it is: If they winterize it, and something freezes up or bursts, they pay for it to get fixed. Sorta a warranty. If I winterize it, and I goof well then it's out of my pocket anyway.

Have a great day! sunny

P.S. I still have about 6 weeks left before cold weather.....maybe.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Calling for a hard freeze here this week. I can't wait! That kills all the bugs!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll take a deep freeze now to kill the flipping mosquitoes that want one last suck before winter.

Pool is down to 66, time to get er ready to close up.

Leaves are starting to change.

Camping in two weeks then I'll think about winterizing.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

ND I'm glad you're looking forward to winter!! I love the cold but if push comes to shove I would rather have 20 - 60 degrees year round! Those "dard" freezes this early mean that its gonna be COLD there over winter!!

Steve


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

ND I'm glad you're looking forward to winter!! I love the cold but if push comes to shove I would rather have 20 - 60 degrees year round! Those "dard" freezes this early mean that its gonna be COLD there over winter!!

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I just put my OUTBACK in winter storage, and the mosquitoes about carried me away! I'm ready for a freeze or two!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mosquitoes? Snow? Cold? What are you guys talking about - we don't have any of those.

Mosquitoes - like crane flies only smaller and with an attitude - did I get that right? I'm not sure because I didn't see a one this year.

Snow - the stuff that comes in a can and you spray on your windows at Christmas time? I remember something like that from when I was a kid in Spokane.

Cold - OH WE KNOW ABOUT COLD - like when it's 45 degrees out and sprikling rain - that's cold!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I guess I'm moving out there!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Cold - OH WE KNOW ABOUT COLD - like when it's 45 degrees out and sprikling rain - that's cold!

BBB-I think your getting confused, cause that's summer around here! Cold is when you have howling wind, 40 degrees (or less) and are pelted by a huge rain storm. Then, if you're a real man (or woman) you don't use an umbrella and are just in a sweater. Yep, that's life around here 9 out of 12 months a year. At least our trees are green. Still the most beautiful part of the country IMHO







.


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

rennerbee said:


> Cold - OH WE KNOW ABOUT COLD - like when it's 45 degrees out and sprikling rain - that's cold!
> 
> BBB-I think your getting confused, cause that's summer around here! Cold is when you have howling wind, 40 degrees (or less) and are pelted by a huge rain storm. Then, if you're a real man (or woman) you don't use an umbrella and are just in a sweater. Yep, that's life around here 9 out of 12 months a year. At least our trees are green. Still the most beautiful part of the country IMHO
> 
> ...


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Cold, that is mild compared what we go through up in Ontario. We have wacky weather take for example last year the week of christmas it was 60 degrees out I was out washing my blazer in a t-shirt. Right after New Years we went down to -45 degrees as high with the wind chill.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

RCCL,

I'd totally forgotten how warm last Christmas was. My Nephew and I each got RC trucks for Christmas and were out running them around the yard in a T shirt as well.

Yes, I got one too! Hey, I'm still a kid at heart.









It's funny how the weather works here in Ontario. I'll be winterizing this weekend and putting the TT in storage. I hate this part .....

Wayne


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Brook,
That's not cold weather, that's Steelhead fishing!

Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Warm...and Christmas in the same sentence?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Winterizing, Cold, whats that? Does 50-60 degrees fit in the cold category.








Oh I forgot we are in South Texas sunny sunny sunny

Vern


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree with Vern, If it gets below freezing it's rare, usually right around 40 come christmas. No need to winterize in here. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Alright you 'palm tree huggers!' We are currently under a 'Freeze Warning" here! Put on a pot of coffee!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We are heading out in about 3 hours (YAHOO!) However while the days are supposed to be in the high 60's. Sunday morning is forcasted to be 35. So glad to have a furnace!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

You need to get a scaled model of an Outback to tow behind your RC.

Is your RC equiped with brake cntroller???









Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Actually, mine is a 4 wheeler ATV. So ... I'll need to get an RC truck to haul the ATV and then find a mini Outback ... ahhh too much work







I'll just go camping instead.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

It's still summer out here in Wisconsin. We are still camping the week it's 50+ days and low 30's nights that is how are summer runs most of the time. You can tell the fall when most bugs but on the fur coats to come out and bite.
Ken


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I completed the winterization on my 26 RS this weekend. This was my first time doing it (we purchased the trailer in January this year already winterized). After verifying all tanks were empty and the hot water bypass was in place, I went to WalMart and purchased 3 gallons of RV anti-freeze. It said on the bottles that a typical winterization takes about 2 gallons. Figured I'd get an additional for good measure.

Since I do not have a winterizing kit (can't draw antifreeze from the bottles), I funneled about 2 1/2 gallons of antifreeze into the fresh tank. Then I turned on the pump, and opened some faucets. Nothing was happening other than air coming out of the faucets and the water pump kept running. So much for being able to winterize with under 3 gallons of antifreeze!

I looked at the hot water bypass and didn't see any pink in the lines. My guess was the 45 gallon fresh water tank needed more than 2 gallons to operate. So, I went back to Walmart and purchased another 4 gallons. I added 2 more gallons to the fresh tank and started the pump. It kept running, and still no antifreeze was coming out of the faucets.

I added the last two gallons of anti-freeze to the fresh tank (that's 7 gallons total). That did the trick. When the water pump was turned on, it ran for a few seconds, then stopped. I did all the work to see pink coming out of everything (including the outside shower), and checked the hot water bypass. Full pink lines. Both lowpoint drains registered pink as well. Super.

So next I wondered...how much antifreeze is in the fresh tank? I was anticipating about 4 gallons! I took an empty gallon and opened the fresh tank drain. I was ready with two other empty gallon jugs just in case. I collected about 1/3 gallon...that's it! I closed the fresh drain before it emptied completely to protect the plug, but I could not believe that it took 7 gallons of antifreeze to winterize.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Randy, thanks for the heads up. I will probably be doing it in the next week or so, although I was thinking about getting the kit. I still need to think about that one, as there isn't much room under that fridge.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We got back at lunchtime today from our last trip of the year. I figured I had the whole afternoon so we went ahead and shut down and defrosted the fridge, brought in our stuff, cleaned up, etc. I also went off to wally world and got antifreeze and winterized the trailer.

I had read somewhere to remove the screen on the city water inlet and press in the check valve to let out any water and let the antifreeze fill the line to the connection. I still had it pressurized with the pump when I pressed on it figuring I'd let a little run out, well, something in there popped and antifreeze proceeded to gush out at full force







. I didn't lose too much, but I broke the check valve in the process.

So I decided to take it apart and see if I could fix it, it's already broke I figured, so I can't make it worse. Rather than try and take things apart from inside under the couch, I removed the exterior panel with the water tank fill and water connection on it so I could get at it easily. By poking and prodding around, I was able to take apart the check valve, re-seat the washer that got knocked out of place, and put things back together in good working order. A little silicone on the panel when I put it back on, and I was back in business. I felt pretty proud of myself, but considering it was stupidity that got me into this, that feeling didn't last too long.

The moral of the story is, if you are going to push in the check valve at the city water inlet, turn off the pump and relieve some pressure by opening a faucet first.

I figure if you try to learn something new every day, you'll be in good shape









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I guess I should have mentioned that. Even with the pump off, there is pressure in there and the antifreeze/water will shoot out pretty good. If it doesn't reseat exactly right, it will not stop leaking out.

Moral of the story?
Remove screen (careful not to damage it), push VERY gently with something to bleed the water, and ensure it reseats so you don't lose the antifreeze.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm writing all this down. This looks like it will be next weeks project. Mike, how much antifreeze does your 21RS use to fill the system?

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If you do it using add-on hose/kit on the pump...it will take 2 -3 gallons. That's being generous with the drain traps/black/gray tanks. I buy 3 each year, and bypass the water heater.

It's actually very easy to do after you do it the first time.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I spent the winter of 83 in Beulah, ND, in a house.. -90 wind chill factors.

We slept between the matresses.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Pete's right, it's easy after the first time.

3 gallons did it for mine too, I put plenty in the traps and also into the black tank to keep the valve seal wet, also left some in the toilet for the same reason. Don't forget the outside shower, did that once, remembered it though before it froze shy

I've winterized our trailer for the past 3 seasons and always seem to find something or other to mess around with and screw up









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Since they changed the wind chill chart...-90 is only like -50 now...or something.

Tell me again why I live here?


----------



## buckybadger04 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have been reading all the notes and replies on winterizing and it has helped me immensely. I have made notes for next year so I won't have to go through what I did this year! I have to say that the KEYSTONE manual leaves a lot to be desired for a novice!! Enough said, anyone agree?

I would like to ask just two things yet concerning winterizing for anyone familiar with the 2004 23RS.

1st - There are two low point drains hanging down next to each other from the underside of the TT right next to my black/gray water dump outlet. Are these just for draining the water lines similar to the fresh water tank drain? Or are they something else?

2nd - I went to the dealer to find out about the bypass around the hot water heater. I didn't pull my TT to the dealer and he wasn't really sure if I had a bypass kit or bypass system when they sold it to me. He showed me the 2005 and it had a valve at the top for the hot water outlet and a valve for the lower cold water inlet. Simple! just turn the valves to bypass the hot water heater. When I got home I find that I have only one valve at the bottom for the cold water inlet. Please tell me if what I did was OK, really bad, or if there is a much simpler way. I turned the valve up at the cold water inlet so that fluid would not go into hot water heater but would go up to the 'T" at the hot water outlet. I unscrewed the hot water outlet at the water heater and plugged the end so that fluid would bypass the hot water heater and continue on through the water lines. It seems to have worked. ??


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

There most likely is a check valve in the upper "Tee" at the discharge end of the water heater. This would prevent any backflow, negate having to disconnect the line, and plug it like you did.

I too only have the valve at the inlet side of the WH, but the trailer was winterized when I took delivery, and all the lines were hooked up. Nothing was disconnected and capped.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim's right, there is a check valve at the hot water outlet on the top of the water heater, it looks like a brass fitting. Mine also has only one valve on the bottom near the cold water inlet to bypass the heater. Should be no need to disconnect and plug the lines.

Mike


----------



## buckybadger04 (Oct 20, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Tim's right, there is a check valve at the hot water outlet on the top of the water heater, it looks like a brass fitting. Mine also has only one valve on the bottom near the cold water inlet to bypass the heater. Should be no need to disconnect and plug the lines.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]16988[/snapback]​










Thanks to both of you guys. This website is really helpful. I suspected there may be a check valve at the top but, of course, the manual nor the dealer could confirm that for me.

How about the two low point drains located near the black/gray water dump outlet? Are they drains for the water lines? They are now showing pink antifreeze but I didn't open them when draining/blowing out the water lines. If they are just water line drains I would think I should be OK if they are showing pink. ??


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

All those fittings hanging down under your unit are water drains. (low point/water tank/etc) I pop off the caps and drain the water out of each of them, and recap. After winterizing with RV Anti-freeze, you should see pink. (or open cap again until you see pink leaking out.

If you have an outdoor shower, don't forget to run it until you see pink. Also, pull your city water (outside hose connection) screen, and carefully push in and release the water trapped in there. (should be small amount) then re-install the screen. Add a small amount of anti freeze to each drain trap inside, and the fresh/black/gray tanks.

These extra measures will give you the ultimate insurance against freezing.


----------



## buckybadger04 (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you! Thank you! All good advice for my maintenance checklist which will be a written list to follow for next year. Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, everyone has answered your low point drain question, so I will just add a be of advise, learned the hard way. If you do open the drains while blowing the system dry, like I did,....do remember to recap them before you start filling the system with the pink stuff, not like I did.









After putting in the better part of 2 gallons of anti-freeze, I was wondering why the pump had not stopped running, and why I wasn't getting any flow from the kitchen sink







. Stopped the pump, and went to the garage to get another gallon, and







I saw the better part of two gallons of pink stuff in my driveway.....







I forgot to put the caps back on the drains. Good thing that stuff was on sale at Wallyworld this week. I bought six gallons, just to have extra, plus I am going to put some in the pressure washer too.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

now maybe your driveway won't freeze over the winter























I shot about a quart or two onto the lawn to protect it from freezing when I pressed in the check valve and it stuck.









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It will kill the grass.

This is experience talking here.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's okay if it kills the grass, it's weeds and crabgrass there anyway









Mike


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Camping479....I would have thought you'd have changed your picture there after what the Sox did to the Yankees


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm still trying to decide which was more cataclysmic, meteor crashing into the earth and wiping out all the dinosaurs, or the sox beating the yankees.























I'll always be a fan, win or lose.







It's just a game and all that other nonsense that doesn't make me feel any better

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

They still have to beat St. Louis.....and I think it is going to be a great series.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

BoSox beating Yankees is the only thing good about our baseball year. Mariners just plain sucked - no, wait - they EXCELLED at sucking!! What a horrible way to send Edgar off, he diserved better.

We need Lou back! What happened to 116 wins?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Where is Lou headed next year?

Edgar is a great hitter and a good guy from what I hear, I'm sure he'll be missed on the team.

Hey, we'll take Ichiro off your hands









I'll be rooting for the cards in the series







. Maybe we could get Pujols too. Got the cash, just need to make the deal









Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Lou left the Mariners year before last and is in Tampa. I'm pretty sure he will stay there. When we played Tampa at home this year the place stood on its head for him. They tried going on with the opening events but they couldn't get the crowd to quiet down. Every time he went out to pull a pitcher he got a standing ovation that wouldn't settle until he waved his cap.

Sure do miss the guy. It was like a family member moving away. The Mariner's announcers still give status reports on his team and any antics he pulls on the field. Lou Pinella was the best thing to ever happen to the Mariners. Edgar second, Buhner third (sorry Yanks, your decision) and then maybe Ichiro. You can KEEP PayROD. (Micro rant there - oops).

I just hope they find a new manager who can win a few games and the new general manager has a clue about how to rebuild a team. We have a stadium to pay for and it wasn't cheap - half a bil - but OH it is NICE. (Just a crummy team playing there right now).

Brian


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We were starting a pool the other night at work to see when Ortiz and Damon will be signed by Steinbrenner.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

hijack in progress!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry about that RB, now back to your regularly scheduled program. It does go to show you that this forum is just like sitting around the campfire with friends. We start talking about winterizing, and finish up discussing the world series, no one really knows how we get from here to there......

Anyway, back to winterizing.....I did the water systems the other day, and today I am going to finish up with the pantry, and the linens, and then it's bounce sheets all over the place. Reportedly, they will keep the rodent population from moving in over the winter....

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...
I always use the dryer sheets too. Jury is still out on whether or not it's Urban Legend! No rodents yet!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Friend of mine at work who has a 24' Salem TT used them last year with sucess. Previous years, he has had "guests" for the winter, but none last year with the dryer sheets. I did hear that the heavier the scent, the better. I'm putting all the linens in the "spacesaver" vacuum bags. We used them for our seasonal clothing storage last year in the attic, and they worked ok. Bought some more for the Outback.

I put a dryer sheet in each of those also.

Tim


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Just winterized the water system with the pink stuff. Didn't even use a full gallon on a stock system in the 28RSS. I thought for sure that I would need two gallons or more. I first blew out the lines and the hot water tank with compressed air and drained everything. Closed everything up, switched the hot water bypass and installed an antifreeze suction tee and hose. Ran the pump and opened the faucets till I saw pink come out of both the cold and hot. Did both sinks and both showers.

Did I miss something or is this what others without a surge tank are seeing?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You want to make sure you get enough into the traps and holding tanks. I poured what I had left into the toilet and sink traps so I got enough into the holding tanks to keep the valve seals wet. Also left a couple inches in the toilet to keep the valve seal there wet too.

Mike


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I was planning on taking the trailer up to the dealer to use there dump station. The last time we went camping, I added water to the black tank and the deorderizing chemical. I am planning on empting and washing the tank out and then adding the antifreeze.

How much antifreeze per holding tank is enough to make sure any water left in the tank will not freeze? I have been reading posts where some people use as much as 4 gallons WITH a water heater bypass.

Paul


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use 2-3 gallons, because I run some down each drain.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

After I remembered to replace the low point drain caps.....I used a little less then 2 gallons, and poured the rest down the traps. As far as adding antifreeze to the tanks, I'm going on the assumption that what ever got past the traps on the grey tank will be enough for that, there is no water in my fresh tank, and the black tank has what ever went down the toliet.

Paul in Ohio, did you run any through the toliet?

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I live in a part of the country where I don't have to worry too much about winterizing. I do have a theoritical question though. In this thread, folks are talking about adding anti-freeze to their holding tanks. Is that really a concern. The point of winterizing is to keep frozen water from bursting your pipes. In a closed system there is no place for the expanding water to go, so eventually a pipe or joint will give way. In the tanks, there is enough room (assuming they are drained below half full) that is water froze, it would expand without damaging anything. I do think it is a good idea to have some fluid in the tanks to keep the seals wet though. I guess my point is, if you have some leftover antifreeze after finishing the water lines, pour some in the sinks and toilet, but if not don't be too concerned. As I said, this is my thoery and is not based on actual experience. Thise of you from the frozen tundra may have differing opinions, I'd like to hear your thoughts.

Glenn

P.S. Go CARDINALS!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not worried about the tanks so much as the bit of pipe between the valve and the tank. Depending on the model and the arrangement of the valves. You could end up with a cracked drain pipe or drain valve housing.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Tim,

Yes, I did remember to flush till I saw pink.

Glenn,

I was thinking along the same lines. If there is some antifreeze in the grey/black holding tanks, any expansion should not be a problem.

Thanks all for the advise...

Paul


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

When parking your trailer for the winter after you have winterized it do you need to park the trailer wheels on planks of wood to keep it off the ground? Or would they be fine parked sitting on the ground over the deep freeze.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Good question RCCL. I'm interested in that answer too.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I was reading in Highways mag that the tires should be on wood or plastic so that they are protected from moisture.

Anyone with a few years of experience able to confirm or reject this claim?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have heard this too, however, I don't do it myself. Mine is sitting on gravel for the winter as we speak.

Personally, I don't believe that the wood wouldn't get equally as wet as the ground. I think water would drain better off the ground rather than absorbing into wood or other material.

Maybe it's true...maybe it's just Urban Legend. I just park it on the gravel.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

The storage lot where our TT is hibernating has provided concrete pads for the wheels to sit on. Some of the spots have gravel (mostly pop-ups in this section)

I would say that keeping the tires away from moisture is really the key.

Wayne


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> I was reading in Highways mag that the tires should be on wood or plastic so that they are protected from moisture.
> 
> Anyone with a few years of experience able to confirm or reject this claim?
> [snapback]17907[/snapback]​


Didn't see a solid answer on this question, so I'm bringing it back up ?


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Question?

After putting the pink stuff in the fresh tank and getting it thru the system, should i drain it all out?

thanks


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is an RV tip:

Never simply pour antifreeze into your fresh water tank to
run it to the pump. Even when the tank is drained there remains
a gallon or so of water in the bottom of the tank and this
water mixes with the antifreeze and lessens its protection level.
Also the antifreeze will be very difficult to flush out in the
Spring and will taint the water taste for a long, long time!

Disconnect the water inlet side of the pump and introduce the antifreeze
at this point. A pump winterizing kit makes this easy to do with the flip
of a valve.

Now, some people still put a bit of antifreeze in the fresh water tank. If the tank is properly drained while winterizing...it shouldn't be necessary.

If you have already done it, and are de-winterizing...
Open the drain on the bottom of the tank, and run plenty of water with a hose down the fresh water fill. Just flush the entire system thoroughly, then sanitize it all with bleach solution to be safe.

There are some WINTERIZING links on the OUTBACKERS.COM FAQ site, found on the main forum page.


----------

